# Chandeleur Islands



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

IMHO - Saturday before Mardi Gras through Mardi Gras is the best time to be there.


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

We went to jazz fest, but I would agree with you there.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve never been but a close friend of mine has been going the last 7 or 8 years. They normally go in October. Weather seems to be hit or miss from what I remember him saying. They went at the end of April this year and he enjoyed it. They usually do really well when they go.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Anytime when its not windy.


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

KimmerIII said:


> Anytime when its not windy.


Ya I think that’s the problem that doesn’t get advertised. Killer winds a lot of the year then most of the outfits throw you on a 14 ft. 2 man skiff


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Cbrowntrout said:


> Ya I think that’s the problem that doesn’t get advertised. Killer winds a lot of the year then most of the outfits throw you on a 14 ft. 2 man skiff


Yea, I day trip out there. Maverick Mirage II or Blackjack 256. That way I can pick the days.


----------



## Scott_F (Dec 28, 2021)

July and August. Light winds so you can fish the surf and the bull reds are schooling.
cancellations due to weather is not unusual.
spring can be good, but north winds can result in a cancellation.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Scott_F said:


> July and August. Light winds so you can fish the surf and the bull reds are schooling.
> cancellations due to weather is not unusual.
> spring can be good, but north winds can result in a cancellation.


Sorta correct. July and August have two strikes going for it out there.
1. Thunderstorms are something you have to worry about every day.
2. Hurricane season.

Now if you avoid that you are in good shape. The bottom line is the fishing out there can be really good but anytime of year is a weather crapshoot that far out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a moving jack up rig you can stay on out there too.


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There is a moving jack up rig you can stay on out there too.


We’ve stayed on the rig before. Nice setup but really felt like it was meant to bring your own boat out there. Everybody else staying had big boats. They had a few small skiffs but they were pretty worn out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cbrowntrout said:


> We’ve stayed on the rig before. Nice setup but really felt like it was meant to bring your own boat out there. Everybody else staying had big boats. They had a few small skiffs but they were pretty worn out.


That’s the idea!


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

I stayed out there last year on the Pelican with some friends. It was a great time but the wind was howeling the whole time. They were calling for 10-12ft seas and it turned our 4 day trip into a 7 day trip. The group I was with ended up chartering a sea plane out of there as everyone needed to get back to work. The crew out there did an excellent job preparing meals and keeping everyone occupied. Would definetly go back, I believe the switched out the J14's for Spear skiffs now so it should be a lot easier to sight fish now.


----------



## harrtraj (6 mo ago)

Just got back from a trip last week aboard the Beach Water II. Great boat, crew, and food. Whoever said the comment about T storms in July was spot on. The little skiffs they have for you work fine, but if you can bring your own poling skiff I'd recommend doing that. Lots of tailing fish there last week and plenty of bull reds on the south point with the outgoing tide.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

60hertz said:


> IMHO - Saturday before Mardi Gras through Mardi Gras is the best time to be there.


Wisdom.


----------



## Capteasterling (Mar 10, 2021)

Haha, we always go skiing during Mardi Gras. Not much protection out there in a N or W wind.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

harrtraj said:


> Just got back from a trip last week aboard the Beach Water II. Great boat, crew, and food. Whoever said the comment about T storms in July was spot on. The little skiffs they have for you work fine, but if you can bring your own poling skiff I'd recommend doing that. Lots of tailing fish there last week and plenty of bull reds on the south point with the outgoing tide.


Will these guys tow your skiff? I have heard none of the charters out of Biloxi will tow your boat.


----------



## Capteasterling (Mar 10, 2021)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Will these guys tow your skiff? I have heard none of the charters out of Biloxi will tow your boat.


I want to say that Due South might, it is worth asking. You might ask how you could make it more manageable too, such as meeting the big boat out there or keeping it anchored at night. You could use one of the skiffs to ferry to and from anchor. This way you aren’t a liability rafted up along side or daisy chained in any weather.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Capteasterling said:


> I want to say that Due South might, it is worth asking. You might ask how you could make it more manageable too, such as meeting the big boat out there or keeping it anchored at night. You could use one of the skiffs to ferry to and from anchor. This way you aren’t a liability rafted up along side or daisy chained in any weather.


Good points but the issue for us skiff guys is getting the skiff out there in the first place. And then being able to get back at the end of the trip. That's a damn long run in a poling skiff and the weather has to be really ideal to warrant it.


----------



## Capteasterling (Mar 10, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> Good points but the issue for us skiff guys is getting the skiff out there in the first place. And then being able to get back at the end of the trip. That's a damn long run in a poling skiff and the weather has to be really ideal to warrant it.


Risky move to tow a polling skiff in any weather. I had my 20’ Willy Roberts to tow behind my Lobster Boat, I felt it barely had enough bow to handle it. We’ve submarined a skiff under tow in calm conditions before after just slowing down from 10kts to idle.


----------



## harrtraj (6 mo ago)

I didn't ask the captain if he would tow someone's personal boat on our trip but I have read posts within the last four or five years of people having it done. Probably best to check with the captain beforehand.


----------



## Mr. Creed (Mar 7, 2018)

Winter if you can get a calm day, other wise early spring


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

That's one of those trips you just gotta be ready for when the conditions allow for a polling skiff.


----------



## HewesYourDaddy (11 mo ago)

I have towed my 16ft lappy bayfisher out to the islands behind a friend's 38ft sportfisher. I loaded all of the extra fuel in the stern, tabbed up all the way, and left a little of the skeg in the water. The faster you go, the longer the tow line. We had no problem running both boats on plane at 25 kts. The owner of the Pelican lodge is a skiff towing master. I've seen him tow a train of 14' skiffs behind his Master Angler all the way from the coast. Again, pick the right weekend. We usually like to hit the May full moon when we go if trout fishing. We made the trip in November last year during the extended snapper season. I expected to find bulls all over the islands as I've heard is common in the fall but we struggled to find inshore fish at the islands and wound up mainly spearfishing offshore.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

HewesYourDaddy said:


> I have towed my 16ft lappy bayfisher out to the islands behind a friend's 38ft sportfisher. I loaded all of the extra fuel in the stern, tabbed up all the way, and left a little of the skeg in the water. The faster you go, the longer the tow line. We had no problem running both boats on plane at 25 kts. The owner of the Pelican lodge is a skiff towing master. I've seen him tow a train of 14' skiffs behind his Master Angler all the way from the coast. Again, pick the right weekend. We usually like to hit the May full moon when we go if trout fishing. We made the trip in November last year during the extended snapper season. I expected to find bulls all over the islands as I've heard is common in the fall but we struggled to find inshore fish at the islands and wound up mainly spearfishing offshore.


Richard is a wizard haha! He's doing a great job with the pelican from what I hear and a blast to fish with! Hit him up, I'm sure he would give some sound advice...


----------



## HewesYourDaddy (11 mo ago)

Like @Tripletail said. I messaged him before we made the trip and he gave me some tips, most of which I relayed to you on my first response. I don't know his MS username, but he goes by Baydreamer on instagram.


----------



## TexasRedChasers (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to fish there 5-6 times a year, but haven’t been in almost 10 years now. A buddy of mine said that there’s not much left if the islands? True or
Not? I remember fishing there right after teal season (late September/early October) and it was great. Wasn’t a cold year at that time, but was definitely in the 80’s.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

TexasRedChasers said:


> I used to fish there 5-6 times a year, but haven’t been in almost 10 years now. A buddy of mine said that there’s not much left if the islands? True or
> Not? I remember fishing there right after teal season (late September/early October) and it was great. Wasn’t a cold year at that time, but was definitely in the 80’s.


They are still there, but a shadow of what they once were.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Cbrowntrout said:


> What’s your favorite time of year to go and why? We got caught in nasty wind for 3 days a few weeks ago, planning on an October trip next time.
> 
> Fish were moving from the bays back out in to the surf. Falling tide and west sides of islands was productive. Freemason was the real hot spot, just couldn’t get to it.


Summer. I worked on a Charter Boat that specialized in Chandeleur. They shut down in October because of the fronts and didn't resume until May. Its a lot of grass flats, shallow water for those that haven't been there. Trout will leave when the weather gets cold to the deeper holes. Mardi Gras? I never thought of Chandeleur as an all year long good place to fish. I don't think so. Stick to spring summer, and early fall.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Good points but the issue for us skiff guys is getting the skiff out there in the first place. And then being able to get back at the end of the trip. That's a damn long run in a poling skiff and the weather has to be really ideal to warrant it.


Yes the Mississippi sound can get rough. Expect 6 ft. waves in any kind of a blow.


----------

